# Apple Wine using juicer



## timber (Sep 20, 2014)

Don't have an apple crusher so I tried using a Jack LaLanne juicer with 15 lbs of Apples. Method seems to work alright for this amount but would not be appropriate for a very large quantity. Ended up with more pulp than extracted juice so I just put the pulp into a strainer bag along with the juice.
I think I'll get about a gallon after Pectic Enzyme and yeast do their thing.

This was a bit of an experiment and my goal is to get enough apple (1 gal) to add to my blackberry (4 gal) to get a total of 5 gal into secondary.

I probably could have improved the operation by freezing/ thawing these apples and just using a potato masher but it's nice to have some of the must as pure juice from the start. Next batch I may try juicing then freezing just the pulp, then placing pulp into nylon bag.

I've never made apple wine before but would like to make a 5 gal batch in the future, I can't imagine I wouldn't like it. (Also think it's probably very good for topping off other fruit wines).

I was wondering about adding some cinnamon sticks to a gallon or two, any suggestions on this or other spices?
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_LaLanne*


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 20, 2014)

I just bottled 75 bottles of apple wine - last week. 
It tastes delicious ! I did freeze the entire apple and then let them thaw and crush them - alot easier !!


----------



## timber (Sep 20, 2014)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I just bottled 75 bottles of apple wine - last week.
> It tastes delicious ! I did freeze the entire apple and then let them thaw and crush them - alot easier !!



Hi,

Did you add any water when you did this?

Thanks,

timber


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 20, 2014)

timber said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you add any water when you did this?
> 
> ...



no not at all - it was very tasty juice .
I believe I had to add a bit of sugar upfront and then definitely back sweeten with some frozen concentrate ans a bit of sugar


----------



## timber (Sep 20, 2014)

Nice ... thanks for the info Steve!
I bet it's delightful.

Enjoy,

timber


----------



## dralarms (Sep 20, 2014)

I luv my apple wines.  , seriously though freeze them and use a crusher or a potato masher works well if its one of those big metal ones, plastic bends to much.

I've made all golden delious, Arkansas blacks, and even got some cider scraps (this one I'm not sure of).


----------



## FTC Wines (Sep 21, 2014)

I make 10-15 gals of Apple Wine a year.have never frozen or pressed them. I core them & run them thru a food processor to pulp them, then ferment in buckets with water & sugar added. The pulp is in straining bags & "mushed" twice a day. Lots of pulp, but it breaks down & makes a fine wine. Last 3 seasons we have been using Stayman Winesaps. Apple wine is best at 18 mo, have some 4 yrs old that's still great! Roy


----------

